

Show HN: Online articles read to you (Mobile web app) - neilsharma
http://newsaloud.site44.com/

======
neilsharma
Hey everyone, I’m looking for a feedback on which direction I should take
this. The current version is extremely basic, and mobile-optimized for on the
go use.

Specifically:

1)Do you currently listen to audiobooks, podcasts, radio, etc? When, for how
long at a time, etc.

2)Is audio quality, voice, or accent a big problem?

3)What kind of content do you want to hear?

With English as my first language, the non-human voice did bother me for about
10 minutes, but then I got over it. I’ve shown it to a few immigrants in my
parent’s generation, and they either couldn’t even tell it was an artificial
voice, or didn’t care.

------
dmachop
Really bothered with the artificial voice.

